

Ask HN: Why did you choose Ubuntu? - Scott_MacGregor

We chose RedHat Enterprise Linux 5.3 for our development server because it is cost effective (cheap) and is supported by RedHat plus it is a supported operating system for our Dell server. It also has stable RPM’s, errata, ect.<p>Since a lot of you use UBUNTU I was wondering, why you chose to go with UBUNTU. What particular features appealed to you to make you choose this particular Operating System?<p>What was your thought process behind the selection, and are you happy with it?
======
TallGuyShort
I used to use Ubuntu, and at the time it was because of the community - it
creates the next best thing to commerical support, IMO, and it's completely
free. I also found Ubuntu to be an all-around very easy to administer and
robust system. I've since switched to a BSD, as it seems like Ubuntu might
start going downhill soon. I had all sorts of problems with the most recent
release, and I think they've lost their edge.

------
gengstrand
Well, I choose Ubuntu as a desktop environment because it runs all the
software that I want for free and most of the software is easier to install
than Windows which is not free. My perception is that Ubuntu is more stable
and responsive than Vista and the GUI is just as slick.

------
otto
I'm a Debian guy, but I gladly put Ubuntu on family/friends computers.

The big plus on Debian/Ubuntu for me is the package manager.

~~~
nailer
There's very little that apt can do that yum can't these days (obviously this
wasn't the case in the late 90s). But the main thing for me is that
Debian/Ubuntu has far more packaged apps available.

